# Crochet Baby Free Pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Crochet Baby Boys Sweater and Pants pattern

http://www.justcrochet.com/usa/fjc13-Boys-Sweater-Pant-USA.pdf


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I like that thank you.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

So cute! It's hard to find an attractive "boy" pattern.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just adorable, thank you for the link!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome, enjoy the pattern.


----------



## suzan3 (Apr 27, 2014)

So cute, thank you for the link


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh I like this! Fun to see something for boys!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks . love the little pants


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, it is hard to find something nice for boys. Thanks!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

So cute thank you for the link!


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a lovely pattern


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

cute pattern, thanks for sharing!


----------



## justcrochet (May 17, 2012)

Thank you for your support in sharing my design. x


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

justcrochet said:


> Thank you for your support in sharing my design. x


your very welcome, it is beautiful

I didn't know it was your design but when I came across it I thought others would enjoy making the pattern.


----------

